# JK flip flop Einschaltmoment



## demmy86 (18 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hätte mal eine allgemeine Frage zu einem JK Flip Flop
und zwar wie sieht das Verhalten eines JK Flip Flops im Einschaltmoment aus (der Moment wo ich die Spannungsversorgung anlege)?
Hat es dann Immer einen bestimmten definierten Zustand oder kann das wie bei einem Transistor flip flop wechseln?
und wie is es wenn ich die Versorgungsspannung wegnehme? dann wird ein evtl. gespeicherter Zustand gelöscht oder? Und beim nächsten Anlegen der Versorgungsspannung ist er dann wieder in dem definierten Zustand!?

MfG
demmy86


----------



## Perfektionist (18 März 2009)

eins ist sicher: das Ding ist vergesslich! Ob nach Power-On ein definierter Zustand vorliegt - darüber gibt idR das Datenblatt Auskunft. Als ich mit diesen Käferchen noch zu tun hatte (ist jetzt 15 Jahre her) war normalerweise mit einem zufälligen Zustand des FF nach Netz-ein zu rechnen. Wobei Zufall hierbei nicht eine 50/50-Verteilung meint.


----------



## demmy86 (18 März 2009)

Hi,
ich hab jetzt schon in verschiedensten Datenblättern nachgeschaut!
wo kann ich das denn finden mit dem Einschaltmoment. Es steht nur drin was is wenn definierte Zustände herrschen!!
Also es is ja so ich will nur den Clock eingang eines JK Flip Flops nutzen,
d.h. J und K müssen immer mit angesteuert sein. Ist nur J und K belegt dann ist das Flip Flop laut Datenblatt in einem speichernden zustand. Es passiert nichts. erst wenn C dazu kommt ändert sich der ausgang.
So, nun ist meine Überlegung. Wenn es gesetzt ist. und ich nehm die Spannung weg und es verliert seinen gesetzten wert dann is es ja beim einschalten direkt in einem speichernden zustand weill ich ja direkt J und K ansteuere. Und dieser zustand müsste dann ja Q= 0 sein weil er ja seinen wert verloren hat beim wegnehmen der Steuerspannung oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Perfektionist (18 März 2009)

ich kenne das nur so, dass der Zustand nach dem Einschalten zufällig ist. Für den 74112 hab ich mal in einem online verfügbaren Datenblatt nachgeschaut. Das Kippglied ist demnach nicht symmetrisch aufgebaut - könnte also einen Vorzugszustand nach dem Einschalten einnehmen. Da das Datenblatt aber keine Aussage dazu macht, würde ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass das FF einen definierbaren Zustand einnimmt.

Um einen definierten Zustand nach dem Einschalten zu erhalten, verwendet man idR den Reset-Eingang, den man in der preiswertesten Variante mit einem RC-Glied beschaltet, um beim Einschalten einen Resetimpuls zu erzeugen.


----------



## demmy86 (18 März 2009)

Hi
und was is die maximale Spannung mit der ich einen Eingang beschalten darf?
gruß


----------



## Perfektionist (18 März 2009)

Ach nee - also jetzt entschuldige bitte - das steht ja nun wirklich im Datenblatt drinne 

Ich hatte jetzt ja eher eine Rückfrage in der Art "wie geht das mit dem RC-Glied" erwartet


----------



## demmy86 (18 März 2009)

lol du wirst lachen das steht leider nicht drinne! irgendwie is das datenblatt nicht vollständig! :-(

es steht nur drin das die versorgungsspannung 3 - 18 V betragen darf
und der Rest is abgeschnitten lol
ne ich wollt nur wissen ob dass dann auch generell für die Eingänge gilt oder ob die mit weniger beschaltet werden müssen!?


----------



## Oberchefe (19 März 2009)

Du schweigst Dich über die IC-Kategorie aus, 3-18V sollte aber ein Cmos sein. Da sollten am Eingang nicht mehr als 0,5V über der Versorgungsspannung anliegen, also bei 10V Versorgung beispielsweise maximal 10,5V am Eingang. Bei mehr raucht das Ding ab.


----------



## demmy86 (20 März 2009)

Hi,
ja es ist ein CMos typ IC 4027!
Ich werde jetzt einfach mal ein paar Versuche zu dem Thema machen! ich muss genau wissen wie sich das Flip Flop im Einschaltmoment verhällt. bzw. nach wegnehmen der Spannung. Das is wichtig für meine nachfolgende Schaltung.
Wenn ich Ergebnisse hab zu dem Thema werde ich sie euch mitteilen sofern es euch weiter interessiert!? 

Was ich fast vergessen hätte, Ich hab mir zwar schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht wegen dem Reset Impuls mit einem RC glied, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob das so richtig is wie ich den Kondensator und den wiederstand einsetze! Für eine kurze Beschreibung wie Ihr das machen würdet wäre ich sehr dankbar!

gruß


----------

